# type and gradeof this roof cover



## charlie van (Apr 13, 2021)

hey all

New to forum i am a home inspector in Colorado--can someone tell me the type and make of this roof cover and what the grade is

thanks

charlie van


----------



## Soonerdrew (Apr 20, 2021)

Certainteed Grand Manor
Premium Grade


----------

